# CHI -> PDX -> LAX -> CHI



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

I am wanting to travel from CHI to PDX on EB then PDX to LAX on CS then LAX back to CHI on TE. I am curious about how much of a gamble I would be taking with the hour between CS arriving LAX and TE departing? I would appreciate any thoughts on the topic. Thanks.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 4, 2016)

My last eastbound TE out of LA (August), they held us about 30 minutes for connecting passengers from the CS. Is that always the case? Don't know.


----------



## BCL (Jan 4, 2016)

https://www.amtrak.com/coast-starlight-train&mode=perf&overrideDefaultTemplate=OTPPageVerticalRouteOverview

60% on time performance for Nov 2015. I've dealt with 11 being well over an hour late, but not to LA.

However, it looks like the CS (11) to TE (422) from PDX-LAX-CHI is a published route, even with only a 1 hour transfer time. So you'd have a guaranteed connection. Not sure what they would do though if the TE took off anyways. Put you up in a hotel and then on the Southwest Chief the next day would be my guess.


----------



## tim49424 (Jan 4, 2016)

FrensicPic said:


> My last eastbound TE out of LA (August), they held us about 30 minutes for connecting passengers from the CS. Is that always the case? Don't know.


Happened to me in October.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

I currently have a reservation for a roomette on the TE from LAX to CHI. I want to add CHI to PDX to LAX which would be a guaranteed connection. I am pretty sure I can't get a circle trip with all connections guaranteed. I would have to hope that someone on the CS was connecting on the TE so it would be held. If I added PDX to my TE reservation and did miss the connection, how would Amtrak handle the downgrade if a roomette wasn't available on the SWC?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 5, 2016)

Are you starting from LAX or CHI? :huh: And is this a paid trip or an award trip? :huh:

First off, if starting in LAX, you are aware that the TE arrives into CHI (even if on time) AFTER the EB departs. Thus you will have to stay in CHI at least 1 night anyway! And second, if it is a paid trip, it would not matter if it was a circle trip anyway. Circle trips only come into play if it is an award redemption.

If starting in CHI, and booked before 1/24, just book a 2 zone award CHI to somewhere along the CS route and another (with a different agent from there to CHI. All connections would be guaranteed! If booked after 1/24 or if it a paid trip, it does not matter.

As said, they usually hold the TE for the CS to arrive. If the CS is very late, most likely you will be bused to play catch up.


----------



## BCL (Jan 5, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> Are you starting from LAX or CHI? :huh: And is this a paid trip or an award trip? :huh:


It's in the topic title (CHI -> PDX -> LAX -> CHI)



Guest said:


> I currently have a reservation for a roomette on the TE from LAX to CHI. I want to add CHI to PDX to LAX which would be a guaranteed connection. I am pretty sure I can't get a circle trip with all connections guaranteed. I would have to hope that someone on the CS was connecting on the TE so it would be held. If I added PDX to my TE reservation and did miss the connection, how would Amtrak handle the downgrade if a roomette wasn't available on the SWC?


You'll have 4+ hours transfer time at PDX and one hour at LAX. However, the Empire Builder seems to have some abysmal on-time performance.

Could you modify it to a circle trip? Aren't multi-city connections guaranteed if one could otherwise make a "published route" reservation with the same connection?

I mean - if I wanted to book PDX-LAX-CHI by letting Amtrak select the route from PDX-CHI, does it really look any different than if I booked PDX-LAX-CHI through a forced multi-city reservation?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a paid reservation as I just started earning AGR points. I don't see how I can modify my current reservation to add the other segments of the circle itinerary. If I cancel and rebook it will be at a higher rate. Is there a way to modify the itinerary or will I have to call Amtrak to modify?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2016)

Just book the new legs separately. There is no advantage to having them on the same itinerary.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2016)

Are the connections guaranteed if they are on separate itineraries?


----------



## willem (Jan 5, 2016)

Amtrak has pulled passengers off the southbound Coast Starlight at Sacramento and shipped them to Los Angeles by bus, San Joaquin, and bus.


----------



## BCL (Jan 5, 2016)

Ryan said:


> Just book the new legs separately. There is no advantage to having them on the same itinerary.


There should be a guaranteed connection at LAX for a PDX-CHI trip. With a one hour transfer window, it's a bit risky to just hope it's on time.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 6, 2016)

Guest said:


> Are the connections guaranteed if they are on separate itineraries?


If they would normally be guaranteed, yes.


----------



## KmH (Jan 6, 2016)

That short connection window is why I've planned essentially the same trip going the other way - CHI - LAX - PDX - CHI.

Even though the connection in PDX is also a short connection window the 13 minute difference could turn out to be significant.

Plus I figure Amtrak has 2 points they can delay the departure of the EB - Seattle and Spokane - so the can spread the delay duration across 2 stops.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 9, 2016)

Even with the EARLY departure of the SL/TE from LAX the next couple months, Amtrak is still guaranteeing the connection with a direct bus to LAX (from SAC I think). There are enough passengers connecting that they make the connection work one way or the other.


----------

